# Google Earth



## a_medico (Jul 1, 2005)

_i hope this has not been posted before...atleast i didnt find it in search.._


*Google Earth* Released (Previously Keyhole)

When it was keyhole all versions had a monthly charge.

Google Earth is now FREE! There are pro and enterprise versions for a
yearly subscription. But the free seems to be just fine. Amazing
Software.

*Features:*
* Free for personal use.
* Sophisticated streaming technology delivers the data to you as you
need it.
* Imagery and 3D data depict the entire earth - Terabytes of aerial
and satellite imagery depict cities around the world in high-
resolution detail.
* Local search lets you search for restaurants, hotels, and even
driving directions. Results show in your 3D earth view. Easy to layer
multiple searches, save results to folders, and share with others.
* Layers show parks, schools, hospitals, airports, shopping, and more.
* KML – data exchange format let your share useful annotations and
view. thousands of data points created by Google Earth users.

*Download link*

*desktop.google.com/download/earth/GoogleEarth.exe


Also as a side note in the software if you view new york city. On the
right in the toolbar click 3D Buildings and it renders NYC in 3D. It
supports quite a few other major U.S. Cities as well. The layer
features are really nice.


website :-

*earth.google.com/index.html


----------



## ammusk (Jul 2, 2005)

*itz awesome*

google earth is plain awesome 
check it out using the trial version

takes a long time to load on my 128Kbps


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jul 2, 2005)

hi,

  i dont think google earth that much stunning. instead of that try nasa world wind at
  *worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/


----------



## ammusk (Jul 2, 2005)

*nasa then*

k thz for the idea downloading now


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks for the great link............checking it out now..


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 2, 2005)

NASA world wind rules


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jul 3, 2005)

*complete world wind details*

World Wind version 1.3.1.1 is now available for download, as a 180 MB full install. A patch will be available soon. (Several download sites do not yet have 1.3.1.1; they will be updated in the next few days.)


New Fixes

- Community Landsat server changes and optimizations. (Issue WW-13)
- NLT Landsat server change. (Issue WW-13)
- Hang during font install fixed. (Issue WW-34)
- Estonian and Hungarian installer translations added; other translation fixes. (Issue WW-13)
- 1.3.1.1 patch upgrades both 1.3 and 1.3.1. (Issue WW-85)


System Requirements

- Windows 95, 98, 98SE, ME, 2000, or XP
- 3D graphics card (*wiki.worldwindcentral.com/Video_Card_Compatibility)
- Internet connection
- DirectX 9.0c and Managed DirectX 9.0c
- .NET Framework 1.1 runtime libraries

Minimum configuration

With the minimum configuration, performance and functionality may be less than expected.

- 700 MHz or higher CPU
- 128 MB RAM
- 1 GB disk space (World Wind's cache size is 2 GB by default; you must reduce the size of your cache)

Recommended configuration

- 1.4 GHz or higher CPU
- 256 MB of RAM
- DSL/cable connection or faster
- 3 GB of disk space


Known Issues

- Proxy support is only partially implemented. To help developers enable full proxy support, please see *forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showtopic=1891
- If World Wind does not download data, you may be experiencing a known issue with .NET 1.1. Examine your computer using the enum.exe tool at *support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?...kb;en-us;815209. If you have more than 50 protocol bindings, you must install .NET Framework 1.1 Service Pack 1, at *msdn.microsoft.com/netframework/dow...es/default.aspx. (Issue WW-6)
- The 1.3.1.1 patch doesn't remove World Wind Dings upon uninstall.
- If you received some installer messages in English or all messages in English even though you picked another language please see *wiki.worldwindcentral.com/Installer_Translations and click edit.


Extras: Add-Ons

Some add-ons are included with this version of World Wind. There are other great add-ons available at these pages: *wiki.worldwindcentral.com/Add-On_list and *forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showforum=16

NASA-created add-ons

Lewis and Clark
Created by Chris Maxwell

Astrobiology Field Guide
Created by Randy Kim

Landmark Catalog
Created by ShockFire, Camille Boykins, Ratna Rao, Fred Liao and David Goldfarb
*forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showtopic=942

Flags of the World
Created by Randy Kim

Community contributed add-ons

Appalachian Trail
Created by Engmike
*forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showtopic=983

Community OnEarth Landsat 7 Mirror
OnEarth imagery courtesy: Lucian Plesea, NASA/Jet Propulsion Laboratory
Community server developer & administrator: Adam Nowacki
*proxy.worldwindcentral.com

Highest Mountains
Created by Martin Zoepfl
*forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showtopic=1856

Norway's Prehistoric Hillforts
Created by Thomas Risan
*forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showtopic=701

Norwegian County Municipalities
Created by Thomas Risan

Population Density
Created by Martin Zoepfl
*forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showtopic=1764

Tsunami Marker
Marks the location of the recent Tsunami and links to the related Wikipedia page.

The Voyage of Ottar
Created by Thomas Risan
*forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showtopic=757

World Cities
192 capitals and 2341 cities around the world.
Created by Martin Zoepfl
*forum.worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/index.php?showtopic=1744


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jul 3, 2005)

hi

  i had link which adds some map data to world wind when it is offline it is

*www.worldwinddata.com/


----------



## rajas (Jul 6, 2005)

very Good software. Thanks to my High speed internet, images are so clear I was able to see many places, Indian Parliament, Statue of Liberty, Pyramids, etc. main places in the world are so clear. ver good software.


----------



## lywyre (Jul 14, 2005)

is 115kbps conn. ok for WorldWind. I am having no prob with Goog Earth, only that it is a bit slow in acquiring data


----------



## khandu (Jul 14, 2005)

ive used both.. simply not for us dialups 

worldwind works great on 1 of my 256 kbps line


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 14, 2005)

Quiet good overall but heard there are better softwares than this available now..............finding them.................
sometimes google earth is painfully slow too......


----------



## anandk (Jul 15, 2005)

with google earth, i can see my society, but not clearly. 

with nasa worldwind i can just about see my city ! so i think google earth is better. 

but tell me one thing guys, is there any way i can make things clearer ? by changing display mode, etc settings ?

i use winxp/sp2, 256mb ram, p4 2ghz, dataone broadband.


----------

